# TRT question



## Kelly (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm fairly new to this, but taking cyp to get things in order.
This scenario I'm going to throw out there is just a hypothetical with figures used not necessarily mine.
Let's say that I have a test. Number of 200.  Let's say that me taking 100 mg. of cyp one time every week bumps me to a number 800.
If Joe Blow has a number of 200 also, will 100 mg of cyp boost his number 800?  Is there a correlation between mg's. taken to increase in blood levels?  My guess is NO.  Is every individual different in the way the therapy works?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2014)

biochemical individuality... For example, DF here is taking 100mg of cyp every 5 days (I'm pretty sure) and his bloods come in where they should be. I don't know his total off the top of my head but it's probably in the 600 range maybe.

I was taking 100mg every 5 days and got a total test result of 250 or so.  Still out of range.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 26, 2014)

TRUTH^^^^

I take 100 mlg e7d and come in right around 650 or so, and without test im at 285-370.... Always fluctuates....

No 2 people are the same when ANY chemical is added...


----------



## amore169 (Apr 26, 2014)

I been on TRT for almost 8 years already and I been doing blood work every three months for all this time so my body has adjusted to taking Test C which I take 300mg weekly, I do 2 injections  1 on Monday 150mg and the another on Thursday of 150mg, my test levels are on the high range of 800. I have had the same Doctor for the past 11-12 years. I'm 5'10" and 278 pounds. So to answer your question, everybody is different.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Yea every divi dual responds to therapy differently due to individual characteristics. Total testosterone is measured as a concentration for example so it depends on how much solute there is (testosterone) and how much solvent (blood). There are other relevant factors like how it gets processed and metabolized, variance in half lives, when tests are done, etc which can all influence the results also.


----------



## RJ (Apr 26, 2014)

Doc doesn't free test play in part in that equation as well?

My doc prescribes 150a week and I'm usually in the 8-900 range 2-3 days post injection. Which makes a difference as well so always be sure to test the same each time.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 26, 2014)

trt is 200 a week my test comes in at 900-950


----------



## snake (Apr 27, 2014)

TT can vary even for the same person. I have fluctuated up and down 100, my brother twice that. TRT in theory should be more about feeling better then just where your at on a scale.


----------



## sky42 (Apr 27, 2014)

Agree. TRT numbers will not be the same from one person to the next.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks guys for your help! I think my doctor is new to hormone therapy and he is learning some of these same concepts you all are talking about. We are doing proper blood work I feel. He has been very flexible with the dosage level so far.  I think some of you folks know more than the doctors do....


----------



## snake (Apr 28, 2014)

Kelly said:


> Thanks guys for your help! I think my doctor is new to hormone therapy and he is learning some of these same concepts you all are talking about. We are doing proper blood work I feel. He has been very flexible with the dosage level so far.  I think some of you folks know more than the doctors do....



I'm always learning new things but not close to the knowledge some of my fellow brothers here have. Never forget that Doctors know much about the body but little of you; you are the expert on yourself.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 28, 2014)

Kelly said:


> Thanks guys for your help! I think my doctor is new to hormone therapy and he is learning some of these same concepts you all are talking about. We are doing proper blood work I feel. He has been very flexible with the dosage level so far.  I think some of you folks know more than the doctors do....



My doctor readily admits that I know more than he does about hormones. Fortunately I've seen him for years now and have been 100% upfront with him about things. So we have a level of trust where he knows I can be reasonable about the dosages. Which is why my levels keep coming back like crap. I'm trying to find the absolutely minimum dose that works so he knows I'm not screwing around and trying to get more jewce out of him.


----------



## RJ (Apr 28, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> My doctor readily admits that I know more than he does about hormones.



Same here^. He's still scared to prescribe certain things, but knows I will get what I need for me. Either way, just keep working with him and be as honest as you are comfortable with. Good luck.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 28, 2014)

RJ said:


> Same here^. He's still scared to prescribe certain things, but knows I will get what I need for me. Either way, just keep working with him and be as honest as you are comfortable with. Good luck.



Yeah I haven't even bothered to talk to him about HCG or aromasin or anything like that. I'm just keeping it simple for him.  If something came up like e2 issues or something I might mention to him that having something on hand would be nice, but I can get it myself anyway.


----------

